# Dentec Scotland Ltd opinions?



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Anyone had work done by them??


Beginning to think we bought a lemon with this car...

Washed the car on Wed and noticed the lacquer on the front bumper was peeling, BMW painted it May 2009 so they have agreed to repaint it but they now contract the work out to Dentec in Glasgow.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

I had Dentec do some work on my Silver Mondeo St24 and would steer clear of them, they sprayed both rear doors due to rust bubbling around the bottom lip and the paint match was miles off (no evidence of blending into surrounding panels either), never mind the deep pigtailing, and severe holograms left in the finish itself after them flatting and compounding, the owners attitude left alot to be desired once I raised the issues with him, demanded to be paid as he could'nt see anything wrong with the work done.

I got A1 Car Body Repairs in Glasgow to redo the repair and the result was like night and day compared to Dentecs effort!.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Not a great start by these amatures, They initially said they would call me to arrange a date for the car to be picked up on there trailer...no phone call so i left it for a week.

Call'd yesterday at 4:30pm left a message for the owner and was told he would call back 6pm came no phone call(this is when BMW's bodyshop closes) 

8:20am got a call from on of there drivers "eh we are calling about your car to pick it up",  not today you wont and not till next week ah ok i;ve made a note of that someone will call you back this week to organise it. 

10:30 "its Dentec here we have been to your wifes work to pick the car up and she's off for a week and the cars not there" not sh-it Sherlock its on my drive and as i have already told your dopey driver this week isn't convinent for me.


Such clowns that so far cant organise to get it booked in, i dont hold out much hope for the work.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

cant you give BMW a name of a bodyshop you want to use if they are going to contract it out anyway?

i've never heard anything from DenTec to be honest


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

David said:


> cant you give BMW a name of a bodyshop you want to use if they are going to contract it out anyway?
> 
> i've never heard anything from DenTec to be honest


Tried that but its a big NO  ,ideally would want it to go to Protek in Bathgate.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Yip sounds like Dentec's usual customer service!.

too bad you cant take the car elsewhere, hopefully their standard of work has improved over the last two years for you.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

haha well it gets better they seen this post and proceeded to call me about it...


If your reading this Billy..... Try putting the effort you do into looking on the internet into gettin my car booked in on time!!! 

See what happens this week and if the works up to Standard as if its not....i wont hold back, on the other hand if it is i wont be holding back the credit were its due :thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> haha well it gets better they seen this post and proceeded to call me about it...
> 
> If your reading this Billy..... Try putting the effort you do into looking on the internet into gettin my car booked in on time!!!
> 
> See what happens this week and if the works up to Standard as if its not....i wont hold back, on the other hand if it is i wont be holding back the credit were its due :thumb:


The forum has eyes!...:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

mkv said:


> The forum has eyes!...:lol:


Was picked up earlier....slightly nervous now until it comes back....

Orange peel, fish eyes and a mis match colour are running around in my head just now lol


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Fingers crossed......I would like to think that they will make the effort after all the hassles just getting it into them!
Glass is half full until you get it back. Then if it isnt right, break the glass and use it on them!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> haha well it gets better they seen this post and proceeded to call me about it...
> 
> If your reading this Billy..... Try putting the effort you do into looking on the internet into gettin my car booked in on time!!!
> 
> See what happens this week and if the works up to Standard as if its not....i wont hold back, on the other hand if it is i wont be holding back the credit were its due :thumb:


lol brilliant!.

hopefully they do a better job on your BMW than they did my Mondeo.

let us know how you get on.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

thats what happens why you buy those dody E60 models mate


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

David said:


> thats what happens why you buy those dody E60 models mate


Shut up fool!! :lol:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

its ok, you know i jest 

good luck getting it sorted though - did they threaten any sort of legal action over this?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Legal action? Its a public forum mate i doubt it would stand up in court...

Anyway got it back today A N D......

Its good very good lol. 

So well Done Dentec


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Glad to see you got it sorted Graham

Its a stunning looking car


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

jerry318 said:


> Glad to see you got it sorted Graham
> 
> Its a stunning looking car


Still want an E39 lol.

How did you get on with your Exhaust's?


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Sorted now, looks much better

Buy Tams, im sure he mentioned he drove a truck or something like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Anyway got it back today A N D......
> 
> Its good very good lol.
> 
> So well Done Dentec


Great news G! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

jerry318 said:


> Sorted now, looks much better
> 
> Buy Tams, im sure he mentioned he drove a truck or something like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Eh.... no. :lol:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Good to hear. :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Oh hi there! Glad you got a decent job this time!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

gally said:


> Oh hi there! Glad you got a decent job this time!


 :wave: Dont you start biatch lol. :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols! I've been away for 3 weeks!


----------

